# Aclarando dudas



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Hola

Leyendo en la red he notado que existe una cierta confusión referente a los estilos del MTB, lo que algunas personas consideran que es XC, para otras es AM, y para lo que unos es FR, para otros es DH.

En primer lugar está el uso de las iniciales, lo cual al parecer a cada "conocedor" de ciertas disciplinas les encanta usar. XC, AM, DH, FR, etc. Y repito, lo mismo sucede para médicos, ingenieros, policias, etc.

Bueno, el asunto es que dicha confusión también me afecta a mi, ya que tal ambigüedad en los términos es lo que agrega dificultad a la hora de elegir una bicileta. Y me parece hasta cierto modo poco práctico el tener que especializar tanto una bici, ya que te impide poder probar en otro uso.

Me queda claro que el DH alias Down Hill está pensado exclusivamente para el decenso y el trato rudo. Las bicis son más bien duraderas y un poco pesadas. 

Donde hay cierta confusión de mi parte (y en muchos usuarios) es referente a las diferencias entre AM (All Mountain), XC (Cross Country) y FR (Free Ride).

XC parece ser la que está pensada para competencia, donde se tiene mucho en consideración el peso de la máquina para poder subir sin problemas, muchas bicis en este segmento son rígidas (HT), pero supongo que si se le ponen los componentes adecuados y duraderos, puede permitir descender en caminos complicados, es decir que puede comportarse como una AM o FR.

Pero en esas dos últimas... ¿cuál es la diferencia entre AM y Free Ride?
¿Será AM el tipo de bicicleta más versátil?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

klavius said:


> Hola
> 
> Leyendo en la red he notado que existe una cierta confusión referente a los estilos del MTB, lo que algunas personas consideran que es XC, para otras es AM, y para lo que unos es FR, para otros es DH.
> 
> ...


Es curioso... en los inicios del MTB los ciclistas usaban la misma bicicleta para hacer cualquier modalidad, ya fuera XC, AM, DH ó cualesquiera iniciales gusten utilizar. Hoy en día los gringos se han encargado de cambiar esta situación poco redituable ($) y han especializado y comercializado todas y cada una de las posibles ramificaciones del MTB (y las que faltan por inventar). Hoy por ejemplo ya existen las categorías de "Aggresive XC" y "Trail", algo que se supone intermedio entre XC y AM (a mi entender, corríjanme si me equivoco). Otra categoría curiosa que manejan los fabricantes es la "Maratón", que es una bici de XC pero con 120mm de recorrido, básicamente.

En fin, más que guiarte por categorías y/ó iniciales (lo cual es bastante subjetivo) yo me iría más bien por el tipo de terreno y maniobras que haces ó pretendes hacer. Brincos (y tamaño de los mismos), piedras (y tamaño de las mismas), estilo (agresivo/conservador), experiencia con la suspensión (por ejemplo, si constantemente logras el máximo del recorrido/rara vez), habilidades al manubrio (hay quienes en una Hard Tail bajan como si nada por donde otros con bicis daunjileras se la piensan), gusto personal (preferencia por las subidas o por las bajadas, compites ó solo eres aficionado, quieres una bici que pueda servir para todo o más específica, etc.)... y ya dependiendo el sapo será la pedrada.

Mi humilde opinión, espero sirva de algo :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pero qué confusión....*



klavius said:


> Hola
> 
> Leyendo en la red he notado que existe una cierta confusión referente a los estilos del MTB, lo que algunas personas consideran que es XC, para otras es AM, y para lo que unos es FR, para otros es DH.
> 
> ...


*All mountain es un segmento de tipo de bicis , 
Free ride es una forma de manejo del biker .*

*Saludos.
the last biker
*


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Es refacil...

mira, en una rodada, a la mejor te toca un pedazo de carretera, asì que empiezas en una bici de ruta, y mandas a jaimito atras de ti en la van con las otras bicis... Llegas a donde empieza la terracería, le dices a jaimito que recoja la bici de ruta y te entregue una de XC, con la cual haces como 40 kms de calentamiento en terrenos relativamente planos, pero con paisajes muy bonitos. Despuès de eso, empiezan unas veredas interesantes, entonces le dices a jaimito que te lleve por con un jeep una bici de enduro, all mountain o como quieras y te metes en unas veredas muy padres donde hay algunas rocas, raices, rolles y demàs obstaculos mas o menos naturales. Una vez que vez que empiezan a haber brincos y saltos y partes para trucos, le dices a jaimito que te deje por el helicoptero un drop de tu bici de freeride para que puedas brincar a todo dar sin miedo a que se rompa la bici que llevas... despuès de un rato, te cansas y ahi va otra vez jaimito en su helicopterito y te deja la de downhill para que bajes a toda ma... hasta abajo, y que por supuesto jaimito ya te va a estar esperando en la carretera con la bici de ruta para que regreses......



klavius said:


> Hola
> 
> Leyendo en la red he notado que existe una cierta confusión referente a los estilos del MTB, lo que algunas personas consideran que es XC, para otras es AM, y para lo que unos es FR, para otros es DH.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

klavius said:


> Bueno, el asunto es que dicha confusión también me afecta a mi, ya que tal ambigüedad en los términos es lo que agrega dificultad a la hora de elegir una bicileta. Y me parece hasta cierto modo poco práctico el tener que especializar tanto una bici, ya que te impide poder probar en otro uso.


Ni te agobies, con un poco de experiencia, y leyendo un poco no tendrás ni siquiera que ver que etiqueta (DH, Dj, AM, FR, VIH, PAN) tiene la bici para saber cual es la que se adecua mejor a tu estilo.

Como bien dice, entre lineas, la respuesta de Last Biker. rueda lo que puedas con tu bici y fijate que es lo que te gusta hacer. vas a ver poco a poco que encontraras que tu bici se podria comportar mejor si el angulo de dirección fuera x, si necesito tanto de suspension, si llantas con tanto ancho, que si es muy pesada/ligera y así poco a poco te das cuenta que bici necesitas.

Los tipos de bici son como gamas de colores, hay cambios de unas a otras, pero en unas es facil distinguir y en otras no tanto, pero nadie duda que un morado es más parecido a un azul que aun rosa. jajaja.. ya estyom debrayando gacho, adios!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

klavius said:


> Hola
> Donde hay cierta confusión de mi parte (y en muchos usuarios) es referente a las diferencias entre AM (All Mountain), XC (Cross Country) y FR (Free Ride).
> 
> Pero en esas dos últimas... ¿cuál es la diferencia entre AM y Free Ride?
> ¿Será AM el tipo de bicicleta más versátil?


La idea del AM/Enduro es una bici de largo recorrido que se puede pedalear tambien hacia arriba y con un peso lo mas continido posible para ser durable (asi de "sencillo"  )

Freeride yo creo que esta bien definido y diferenciado del DH... Que me corrijan los que saben, pero la geometria, recorrido y construccion de un cuadro de DH y FR NO son iguales, siendo la DH mas ligera y de menos recorrido y el estilo es creo, el mas agresivo o loco de los que se hacen en cleta.

El XC y el AM tienen mucho traslape, pero afortunadamente elegir es bien facil. Si rompes partes ligeras muy seguido, elije una AM y si sientes que tu cleta no sube lo suficientemente bien, elige una de XC.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Downhill son bicicletas de 8 pulgadas de recorrido para arriba, con un wheelbase regularmente amplio, angulo de direccion de 64-66 grados, altura del eje de pedalier baja (14 pulgadas), construccion fuerte pero ligera y generalmente con eje de pedalier de 83mm y espaciamiento trasero de 135mm o 150mm. Rango de peso usual: 36-40 lbs.

Diseñadas para: Bajar hechas su re****** madre y pasar por donde sea lo mas rapido posible.

Freeride tipo Northshore son bicicletas de 5-12 pulgadas de recorrido (desde Bottlerocket que es tipo Slopestyle hasta Karpiels tipo Bender), notoriamente pesadas, angulo de direccion de 67-69 grados, componentes duraderos, wheelbase mas corto, eje de pedalier mas alto y con gran resistencia. Tambien hay hardtails de FR como la Banshee Morphine y hay subcategorias que se supone que entran como Dirt Jump, Freestyle, Slopestyle etc. Rango de peso usual: 38-44 lbs.

Diseñadas para: Saltos, rampas, maniobras, subir un poco las colinas, bajar a tu paso, lo que quieras. 

All Mountain: Bicicletas generalmente con buena geometría para subir, altura del pedalier ni muy baja ni muy alta, angulo de 67 grados, mucho mas ligeras que las de Freeride pero todavia diseñadas para aguantar un poco los madrazos, componentes un poco mas pesados que en XC pero aun asi muy ligeros (rines ligeros, manubrios, bielas, postes etc). Rango de peso usual: 29-36 lbs.

Diseñadas para: Subir medio rapido y bajar medio rapido.

Esto no significa que no puedas darle al Downhill con una de Freeride, o hacer XC en una All Mountain, pero si escojes una bici que sea adecuada para tu estilo, le vas a poder sacar mas provecho y ser mejor en tu disciplina. (Nimodo correr XC en una de Downhill, o correr 4x en una de XC)


----------



## kitateloschones (Sep 29, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Downhill son bicicletas de 8 pulgadas de recorrido para arriba, con un wheelbase regularmente amplio, angulo de direccion de 64-66 grados, altura del eje de pedalier baja (14 pulgadas), construccion fuerte pero ligera y generalmente con eje de pedalier de 83mm y espaciamiento trasero de 135mm o 150mm. Rango de peso usual: 36-40 lbs.
> 
> Diseñadas para: Bajar hechas su re****** madre y pasar por donde sea lo mas rapido posible.
> 
> ...


Casi de acuerdo contigo, solo que ahora se dice que existen las mini DH para pistas como fontana, que básicamente sería un cuadro de all mountain (reign, commencal mini-dh, specialized enduro sx, nomads) que pueden usar una tijera que varía desde los 8 hasta los 5 o 6", y que tiene los tabs para las guías.

Creo que el que hace la clasificación para las bicicletas es el usuario y algunos componentes, he visto tipos que usan Intense socoms para all mountain porque piensan que todo lo demás es demasiado débil para su estilo, tipos usar a las reign para 4x, etc. Por lo que pienso que aquellos que tienen experiencia de uso sobre varios cuadros con diferentes componentes en diferentes configuraciones pueden hacer que casi cualquier bicicleta entre en casi cualquier categoría. Como el slopestyle que trata de unir elementos del DJ con el freeride y hasta un poco de all mountain (cannondale prophet o intense ss)

Por cierto el freeride si es un clasificación de bicicletas. Se ha ido adaptando a la mercadotecnia y nuevas tendencias, y pienso que ni el DJ ni el slope style son subclasificaciones del freeride.

Para resumir, cada quien le pone como quiere, cada marca de bicicleta le puede dar la clasificacion que esta considere para sus productos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

kitateloschones said:


> Casi de acuerdo contigo, solo que ahora se dice que existen las mini DH para pistas como fontana, que básicamente sería un cuadro de all mountain (reign, commencal mini-dh, specialized enduro sx, nomads) que pueden usar una tijera que varía desde los 8 hasta los 5 o 6", y que tiene los tabs para las guías.
> 
> Creo que el que hace la clasificación para las bicicletas es el usuario y algunos componentes, he visto tipos que usan Intense socoms para all mountain porque piensan que todo lo demás es demasiado débil para su estilo, tipos usar a las reign para 4x, etc. Por lo que pienso que aquellos que tienen experiencia de uso sobre varios cuadros con diferentes componentes en diferentes configuraciones pueden hacer que casi cualquier bicicleta entre en casi cualquier categoría. Como el slopestyle que trata de unir elementos del DJ con el freeride y hasta un poco de all mountain (cannondale prophet o intense ss)
> 
> ...


Se me olvidaron las Mini DH, que en verdad yo las clasifico como All Mountain la verdad. Yo tampoco creo que DJ, Slopestyle etc sean propiamente Freeride, porque cuando escucho Freeride yo me imagino el North Shore. Pero dentro de la terminologia de hacer lo que quieras y andar por donde quieras, pues si cabría.

Pero bueno, el que sabe de bicis sabe lo que necesita, entonces no hay pierde. El que no sabe nada pues si tendrá que leer un poco de todas las disciplinas, aunque desde un punto de vista mecánico puedes entender para que se usa cada uno (recorrido, altura de pedalier, angulos, largo del chainstay, tipo de pivote, standover height, centro de gravedad etc)


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

MISION IMPOSIBLE

Realmente, en la actualidad y por lo que viene es una mision imposible, ni siquiera los editores de revistas especializadas han logrado DEFINIR las categorias de bicis.
Mejor hazle como una pareja que me encontre en dias pasados en una tienda de bicis aqui en Gdl.

La conversacion mas o menos fue asÍ:
Novia: ¿Entonces cual bici te vas a comprar tu?
Novio: Pues no estoy seguro, a ti ¿cual te gusta para mi? ¿La roja o la negra?
nota mia (yo las observé y las 2 bicis eran completamente diferentes, la roja una bici tipo All Mountain y la negra una Race XC.)
Novia: Pues yo creo que en la negra te VERIAS mas Guapo.
nota mia (yo estuve a punto de soltar la carcajada, pero me alcance a contener)
Novio: Si, ya se, pero la roja llama mas la atencion y me VOLTEARIAN A VER mas.
Novia: Pues, si es una decision bien dificil, piensale bien, pero mira en resumen en la roja te verias bien fashion, o en la negra te combina mejor con tu color de piel y te VERIAS mejor. 
Nota mia (vaya con esta super conclusion tan inteligente me imagino que agotó todas las neuronas de su cerebro)
Novio: Siendo asi, me llevo la roja, porque al final de cuentas no voy a hacer bici de montaña para verme guapo o buscar novia, pues ya te tengo a ti.
Nota mia (pense, que hipocrita, nada mas porque viene con la novia y quiere quedar bien para que le afloje)
Novia: Hay eres taaaaaaan romantico.
Novio: Si me llevo la roja para verme bien fashion, cuanto cuesta?
Vendedor: $23,000
Novio: Me la llevo.

Y si, se la llevo, me quede asombrado de como hay gente que compra cosas, sin quisiera saber lo que esta comprando, basandose unicamente en cosas subjetivas como el COLOR. Pero en fin cada quien, su gusto.

Por cierto otra dificultad para catalogar tipos de bicis, es el factor regional, que tambien es muy subjetivo, por ejemplo Lo que en el North Shore, es XC en otras regiones es EXTREMO.

Y el factor personal, por ejemplo hay muchos bikers principiantes que dicen que la ruta de la mosca aqui en GDL es Down Hill, cuando en realidad en XC tecnico.

Saludos
Dr Foes


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Novia: Pues yo creo que en la negra te VERIAS mas Guapo.
> nota mia (yo estuve a punto de soltar la carcajada, pero me alcance a contener)
> 
> Novio: Si, ya se, pero la roja llama mas la atencion y me VOLTEARIAN A VER mas.
> ...


*"No importa cómo le des, sino cómo te ves". Vox Populi.*


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

solo el tiempo y a madrazos si sigues en esto va a aclarar todas tus dudas, en poco tiempo hasta vas a conocer hasta de componentes y a la vez darte cuenta de la cruda realidad de lo caro que es este deporte, obviamente por las dudas que tienes nos dice que eres pricipiante y por lo tanto yo me atreveria a aconsejarte que empieces con una XC ya sea hard tail o de full supension y de ti depende o como tu veas como vas progresando porque siempre esta el gusanito de ir mas alla todo el tiempo o hacer algo diferente. saludos a todos........


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

foesfoesfxr said:


> solo el tiempo y a madrazos si sigues en esto va a aclarar todas tus dudas,


^^ Amen.


----------



## tuzobiker (Jul 28, 2009)

Es que estos vecinos que nos tocó tener al otro lado del río, a cada rato inventan una cosa nueva para vender y sacar lana: recuerdo hace no muchos años, varios amigos hacían DirtJump con bicis de montaña normalitas y ahora que vinó el boom de la especialización, se compraron bicis para ese fin. Hace dos años fui a un paseo en Hidalgo y bajando por una carretera de terracería un chavito de no más de 15 años se me pegó en una bmx, yo con una GT Agressor y MX Comp, freno de disco delantero y casco, con trabajos me le pude despegar al mocoso, y todos nos kedamos con la jeta de pe*****os cuando ya íbamos de regreso y el chavo, subía con la misma bici por el mismo camino sin dificultad alguna. 

Por ello digo, realmente necesitamos una bici para cada cosa? o es tanta publicidad que nos hace pensar que así debe ser. Actualmente tengo una XTA rígida y bajo por veredas que los de dh bajan a morir, y espero pronto tener una doble para esos ratos en los que quieres solo bajar y bajar y olvidarte que tienes que regresar pedaleando... solo te subes al camión y... te bajas en donde gustes para seguir bajando...



Salu2


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tuzobiker said:


> Es que estos vecinos que nos tocó tener al otro lado del río, a cada rato inventan una cosa nueva para vender y sacar lana: recuerdo hace no muchos años, varios amigos hacían DirtJump con bicis de montaña normalitas y ahora que vinó el boom de la especialización, se compraron bicis para ese fin. Hace dos años fui a un paseo en Hidalgo y bajando por una carretera de terracería un chavito de no más de 15 años se me pegó en una bmx, yo con una GT Agressor y MX Comp, freno de disco delantero y casco, con trabajos me le pude despegar al mocoso, y todos nos kedamos con la jeta de pe*****os cuando ya íbamos de regreso y el chavo, subía con la misma bici por el mismo camino sin dificultad alguna.
> 
> Por ello digo, realmente necesitamos una bici para cada cosa? o es tanta publicidad que nos hace pensar que así debe ser. Actualmente tengo una XTA rígida y bajo por veredas que los de dh bajan a morir, y espero pronto tener una doble para esos ratos en los que quieres solo bajar y bajar y olvidarte que tienes que regresar pedaleando... solo te subes al camión y... te bajas en donde gustes para seguir bajando...
> 
> Salu2


Mi punto de vista es que tanta especialización no es necesariamente mala. Confunde, si, y puede que mucho. Pero a la mejor dicta mucho del uso ideal para una bici, o que tipo de bici puede ser mejor para lo que queramos.

Siempre va a haber gente que sube con bici que ni pensamos que van a aguantar, y vemos que sí funcionan. Y gente con un bicicletón especial para el tipo de terreno, que se la pasan caminando, o rodando mal. También comparar los opuestos es muy obvio, es como decir que una Demo 8 va a poder subir mas rapido y en mayor larga distancia que una Epic. Alguien va a poder ganar esa competencia, pero generalmente, son opuestos.


----------



## tuzobiker (Jul 28, 2009)

Por supuesto que la especialización no es mala, a final de cuentas uno es el que pone el límite: si tuviera la bici de Cedric Gracia, no solo por eso iba a andar en podios de Copas del Mundo. 

Además es muy cierto lo que comentas, no vas a usar una bici de DH para correr en XC o viceversa, todo depende de tu enfoque, capacidades, pero sobre todo del número de ceros a la derecha que estás dispuesto a gastar, jejeje


----------



## bigringrider101 (May 13, 2006)

tuzobiker said:


> Por supuesto que la especialización no es mala, a final de cuentas uno es el que pone el límite: si tuviera la bici de Cedric Gracia, no solo por eso iba a andar en podios de Copas del Mundo.
> 
> Además es muy cierto lo que comentas, no vas a usar una bici de DH para correr en XC o viceversa, todo depende de tu enfoque, capacidades, pero sobre todo del número de ceros a la derecha que estás dispuesto a gastar, jejeje


Totalmente de acuerdo. Es el "rider" el que pone los limites.
En une ocacion fui a rodar con un grupo que se decian DH'ers. Sus bicis si eran para DH, pero dos de ellos no podian hacer ni un escalon de 30 o 40 centimetros, y no eran precisamente principiantes.

Para mi la AM es la mes versatil. Siempre y cuando tengas la fuerza y el cardio para las subidas. Con recorridos que van de 140 a 160 mm van a tener un peso de 27 a 35 libras.

Por mi parte entre al mundo 29er y no hay quien me saque de ahi.


----------

